
Yahoo's brutal corporate re-alignment - moonka
http://www.businessinsider.com/yahoos-brutal-corporate-re-alignment-2015-2
======
SixSigma
What an awful thing to do. That will be a story talked of in every Yahoo
office. #ClimateOfFear

That erosion of trust had better have a good RoI.

